# I Should Have Listened To You Guys



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.

He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yep. Some riders are better left on the curb, where they belong, $5 less rich.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

an immediate call from the pax for anything other than a courtesy on a long trip is an auto cancel. we've all been there. ?

my personal favorite is: "I am here." via the in app messaging. I pretend they're being philosophical and reply, "We're all here, man." then cancel.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. Italian 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get into the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


I've had that. When he said he was in a hurry. I just said "OK". Drove the speed limit. Said " Go Faster". I replied "OK". Said you aren't going faster. I replied " I cant, don't know where you are from, but here in Hicksville we got these things called speed limits".

Sat quietly the rest of the trip. Got a $20 ride instead of a cancellation.

3 starred me.

I don't care. I got 20

It don't get much better than that


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Do you guys drive the opposite direction, or just wait so they cancel? Tin foil hat on....


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

i always drive exactly the same: like a bat out of hell. never got any complaints on driving... hell, i ran red lights all the time and just tell the rider i'm going to do it when i do. i think its all about how you deliver the message.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Do you guys drive the opposite direction, or just wait so they cancel? Tin foil hat on....


I would drive straight to the pick up location, tell him he isn't getting a ride and have him cancel. If he refuses, wait out the timer and cancel.

Driving the opposite direction doesn't work anymore as not making progress towards the rider's pick up location won't make you eligible for a cancel fee.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> i always drive exactly the same: like a bat out of hell. never got any complaints on driving... hell, i ran red lights all the time and just tell the rider i'm going to do it when i do. i think its all about how you deliver the message.


well my point was, in case you missed it, is that I did not drive at all like he reported. In other words, he flat ****ing lied. But that's neither here nor there... He was just a bad passenger from the start.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> well my point was, in case you missed it, is that I did not drive at all like he reported. In other words, he flat @@@@ing lied. But that's neither here nor there... He was just a bad passenger from the start.


Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say. Those are a good idea but do come with issues. But, the road facing dash cam will prevent false allegations concerning you're driving. Be conspicuous about it and insure riders are aware of it. It dosnt really need to be on just as long as the pax thinks it is on. That solves that problem and riders like that can still lie about something else but the more defenses you have and show the less likely you will have to use them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you simply cancel and after getting cancelled on a few times for being a dbag he'll get the hint to stop calling and trying to rush the driver


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Lesson learned.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've had that. When he said he was in a hurry. I just said "OK". Drove the speed limit. Said " Go Faster". I replied "OK". Said you aren't going faster. I replied " I cant, don't know where you are from, but here in Hicksville we got these things called speed limits".
> 
> Sat quietly the rest of the trip. Got a $20 ride instead of a cancellation.
> 
> ...


You got your $20, but you also risked being falsely accused of any number of things by that paxhole.

I don't let anyone in my car with a bad attitude.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is why the new ratings system is garbage, they get a note to fix their attitude, although they cant downrate, they can click the ? and file false reports


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Demanding behavior at the beginning earns an immediate cancel. Rider behavior option. Just be careful that you are not accused of racism. It is odd that if you treat some passengers the same as you would treat a disrespectful white person that it can be weaponized into the race card. Just beware.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

i like to pay attention how the call goes..if he sounds rushed and demands i get there as fast as possible i like to get as close as i can while i take my time and then cancel.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

It’s happened to the best of us, just use your intuition next time. As far as rideshare goes, it’s always right in my experience.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

BBslider001 - did you get a tip from him ? How much was the ride for your troubles ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say. Those are a good idea but do come with issues. But, the road facing dash cam will prevent false allegations concerning you're driving. Be conspicuous about it and insure riders are aware of it. It dosnt really need to be on just as long as the pax thinks it is on. That solves that problem and riders like that can still lie about something else but the more defenses you have and show the less likely you will have to use them.


These days, a dual cam is a good idea regardless of rideshare. Accidents, insurance scams, police stops. Camera and its audio recorder catch it all.

Could save you a bundle one day, if you find yourself in back of someone at a red light and they have a dented rear and decide to back up into you to get you to fix it.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Its crazy how after you've been doing this for a while how you get a sort of sixth sense about riders before they even get in the car. Always go with your gut. All money isn't good money & definitely not worth the headache or the possibility of someone screwing with your rating due to their poor decisions. I just made the same mistake this morning.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Its crazy how after you've been doing this for a while how you get a sort of sixth sense about riders before they even get in the car. Always go with your gut. All money isn't good money & definitely not worth the headache or the possibility of someone screwing with your rating due to their poor decisions. I just made the same mistake this morning.


Couldn't of said it better. I definitely have a sixth sense with this gig


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Cancel for the reason "felt unsafe". A pax asking you to drive like a maniac IS a safety issue. And it's a reason given that Uber won't hold against you.

When I drove the biggest awakening I had was realizing no single trip is uncancelable. There isn't a trip out there, whether it's 20, 40, or $100 that is going to change your life. Realizing that you will never again sweat out a lost or canceled trip. There is always another ping around the corner.
As others said, always trust your sixth sense. Always


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


You one-starred him, but should have called support to report he was rude and demanded that you speed. If you call first, they usually believe you. If you don't report it, they might not, when the passenger complains. Just be sure when they ask you to speed that you remind them your job is to drive them safely, and if they prefer, you would be happy to let them call another car.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

If I get messages from riders asking dumb shit or telling me to hurry I drive into their street then cancel and wave as I drive past


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

LIsuberman said:


> BBslider001 - did you get a tip from him ? How much was the ride for your troubles ?


No tip and $8.75 for a 10 min ride....



DrivingUberPax said:


> Its crazy how after you've been doing this for a while how you get a sort of sixth sense about riders before they even get in the car. Always go with your gut. All money isn't good money & definitely not worth the headache or the possibility of someone screwing with your rating due to their poor decisions. I just made the same mistake this morning.


Thanks for the good words. Much appreciated. I really hate the out-of-control feeling on these type of rides, even though it's only a short time.


----------



## Zabihjan (Mar 24, 2016)

I would have cancelled straight away


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Dash cam, a decent one and never leave home without it.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

They call before pickup and I generally cancel. I will take the call, but if it's something like hurry, Good bye!


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Unfortunately, that gig is making me more jaded than I already am. Seen the new "quiet mode" offered by Stuber to pax? It's getting way out of control. Due to recent events, I am no longer a nice and accommodating driver. I'm now all business and I won't say chit to anybody.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say. Those are a good idea but do come with issues. But, the road facing dash cam will prevent false allegations concerning you're driving. Be conspicuous about it and insure riders are aware of it. It dosnt really need to be on just as long as the pax thinks it is on. That solves that problem and riders like that can still lie about something else but the more defenses you have and show the less likely you will have to use them.


You should be more concerned with issues inside the car. I have a dual dash cam with GPS tracking. It shows my location, speed, time and date. I think they should be mandatory for every driver.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> an immediate call from the pax for anything other than a courtesy on a long trip is an auto cancel. we've all been there. ?
> 
> my personal favorite is: "I am here." via the in app messaging. I pretend they're being philosophical and reply, "We're all here, man." then cancel.


LMAO!! I love the text "I am here". That clarifies things.



DirtyRead said:


> and insure riders


That is Ubers responsibility.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry mate, bummer. If no response email required from you, drop it. Lessoned learned, trust your gut, cancelled clowns cant rate.

If email required, suggest customer service run gps to crosscheck speed posted vs driven. And rapid deceleration to refute hard stops.

F this clown, hes in your review.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard.


How did you get to know this exact feedback? I've never been able to get feedback like this ever.

Also...



BBslider001 said:


> I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part.


I would have thought this to myself, but never said it out loud. It sounds confrontational and like you have a bad attitude. You're definitely justified in being upset/irritated but I believe those words escalated the level of anxiety in the car. No one slams their case into a window on purpose. He was stressed, he made a mistake.
I would have said, "I'll do my absolute best. The GPS says xxx what time is your flight?" I think we are golden, let's have a calm vibe in the car so we get there safely yeah? Please put your seat belt on and do you need a phone charger?"
Many people traveling will appreciate a charger even if their phone is almost fully charged. Offering a charger often makes a pax take their phone out and once it's in their hand, well they have to check notifications, then they get stuck on it, and that's peace for the driver.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> How did you get to know this exact feedback? I've never been able to get feedback like this ever.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Yeah well, don't be a dick first thing at 5 in the morning and you won't get confronted. In my mind it is just holding somebody accountable for their actions. Anyways, I don't mind confrontation when someone else wants to be a rude a-hole. People
always want to be passive aggressive and avoid confrontation. I nip that shit in the bud. But, lesson learned on my part... Next time they will get a hard cancel and I'll move on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> LMAO!! I love the text "I am here". That clarifies things.
> 
> 
> That is Ubers responsibility. :smiles:


When I'm at the pin and they clearly are not, I reply "So am I!"


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I'm at the pin and they clearly are not, I reply "So am I!"


^^^^^^RESLOVED^^^^^^^


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Paxholes that call while you are in route do not realize that while they are talking to you, you can not see your gps guidance towards pick up spot, thus delaying you a bit or causing you to miss a turn.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> well my point was, in case you missed it, is that I did not drive at all like he reported. In other words, he flat @@@@ing lied. But that's neither here nor there... He was just a bad passenger from the start.


Nope. Impossible. Inconceivable. Flat out never happens, that a paxhole lies. Now you go find that paxhole and apologize for your slanderous comments!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


ALWAYS listen to your gut instincts.


----------



## delcon2013 (May 17, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


I love putting these people in their place and "educate" them. I also make sure to comment on the rider about what happened to have proof if they try to say something to customer service. I dont pop the trunk until I'm out of car and explain I do it just in case they accidentally damage car.


----------



## shangoes (Oct 1, 2018)

you should be careful about those manhattan moaners. always complaining.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Tdizzle22 said:


> i like to pay attention how the call goes..if he sounds rushed and demands i get there as fast as possible i like to get as close as i can while i take my time and then cancel.


Ditto

Whenever a pax calls me and I hear even a hint of disrespect, that's an automatic cancel from me.


----------



## Jonny 1222 (Mar 26, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Honestly , I hope Uber starts looking at Driver track records . My rating is 4.97 but it was 4.98 until a rider gave me 1star with no explanation. I am not perfect , no one is, but a 1 Star review would be for someone who should not be driving , not a almost perfect rating after 3000 trips . I treat everyone with respect and I never say things that are inappropriate . I have to believe that these kind of riders are acting the sane way with most drivers . Stay positive , most of my rides are wonderful and thankful for our service .


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> LMAO!! I love the text "I am here". That clarifies things.


I got this canned txt as well immediately after accepting a ping the other night. (I too chuckle at the absurdity.) Pickup was 8min away. THEN almost as quickly I got the phone call! 
Me: Hello...hello...? Hello?!?!" (Loud background noises...)
Pax: Hi are you coming to get me? How far away are you? (About 7 min.) 
Me: Yep, i'll be there in about 7. I'm still a ways out."
Pax: ok

Hang up. Cancel.

I'd like to say I hesitated...


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Dash cam, a decent one and never leave home without it.


It's so weird that after months of cameraless bliss I now can't drive without a dashcam. Yesterday I couldn't find the memory card after downloading vids and cancelled driving for the night. I was fully dressed and ready to roll! But l would hate to take the chance and then something happens where it's my word against that of some conniving pax. Nah. I'll never drive without it.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> It's so weird that after months of cameraless bliss I now can't drive without a dashcam. Yesterday I couldn't find the memory card after downloading vids and cancelled driving for the night. I was fully dressed and ready to roll! But l would hate to take the chance and then something happens where it's my word against that of some conniving pax. Nah. I'll never drive without it.


It's pretty sad that we start to feel the need to have to protect ourselves this way, but I am right there with you.



Jonny 1222 said:


> Honestly , I hope Uber starts looking at Driver track records . My rating is 4.97 but it was 4.98 until a rider gave me 1star with no explanation. I am not perfect , no one is, but a 1 Star review would be for someone who should not be driving , not a almost perfect rating after 3000 trips . I treat everyone with respect and I never say things that are inappropriate . I have to believe that these kind of riders are acting the sane way with most drivers . Stay positive , most of my rides are wonderful and thankful for our service .


I agree with you. Yes, we use this forum to ***** a lot, but out of 800 plus rides, I have, maybe four stories of one-star deserving pax, and I didn't even 1-star them all. One was just having a REALLY bad day after he found his wife in the Air BnB dorking his best friend. I gave him a pass even though he was a TOTAL prick. LOL


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I'm at the pin and they clearly are not, I reply "So am I!"


Interestingly, a number of riders have no clue where they are and where the ping says they are! If I get a text or call with the "I am here" or "I am waiting" and I am waiting at the pin on the app, I text back "I am here too" and cancel as soon as the timer runs out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Carblar said:


> Cancel for the reason "felt unsafe". A pax asking you to drive like a maniac IS a safety issue. And it's a reason given that Uber won't hold against you.
> 
> When I drove the biggest awakening I had was realizing no single trip is uncancelable. There isn't a trip out there, whether it's 20, 40, or $100 that is going to change your life. Realizing that you will never again sweat out a lost or canceled trip. There is always another ping around the corner.
> As others said, always trust your sixth sense. Always


Post proof of what you are saying. How do you know this? TROLL.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Yes. Definitely go with your intuition. I've had similar experiences. A rider who calls repeatedly while you're on your way to pick them up is a sign of a trouble.

Also, if a passenger you have already picked up keeps telling you to exceed the speed limit or otherwise drive in a way that is unsafe or illegal, just pull over, then eject them from your car. I've had experience doing that, too.



DirtyRead said:


> Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say. Those are a good idea but do come with issues. But, the road facing dash cam will prevent false allegations concerning you're driving. Be conspicuous about it and insure riders are aware of it. It dosnt really need to be on just as long as the pax thinks it is on. That solves that problem and riders like that can still lie about something else but the more defenses you have and show the less likely you will have to use them.


My dashcam records both the exterior and interior. And if the car is on, then the dashcam is on. No exceptions.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

MasterDriver said:


> Yes. Definitely go with your intuition. I've had similar experiences. A rider who calls repeatedly while you're on your way to pick them up is a sign of a trouble.
> 
> Also, if a passenger you have already picked up keeps telling you to exceed the speed limit or otherwise drive in a way that is unsafe or illegal, just pull over, then eject them from your car. I've had experience doing that, too.
> 
> ...


I am about to get a new one. I am looking at Vantruen2 dual cam. it does both in and out and has an option for no red recording light. I have enough crap glowing at me. do you know if yours or of any that can send footage right away through email or something?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

When in doubt, report them immediately after finishing the ride, accusing them of ANYTHING.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sometimes their name alone sets it off and they confirm it with a "where you at" type message. I usually message back, "right here" because everyone knows you can see where "I'm at". Then stop and sit still or turn around and cancel a few seconds later. Yesterday I did just that but the pax beat me to the cancel button. I laughed as i accelerated down the street with his 5 bucks. Thanks dumbass. Best part was at 4 am I know "Tiler" could hear my car, I was that close when he messaged me.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

When you guys say "report them", do you contact support or is it through the app?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Any passenger that calls and says they are in a hurry. or any other statement that infers dissatisfaction. I always say I will be right there. Let the next driver deal with it. I cancelled.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Jonny 1222 said:


> Honestly , I hope Uber starts looking at Driver track records . My rating is 4.97 but it was 4.98 until a rider gave me 1star with no explanation. I am not perfect , no one is, but a 1 Star review would be for someone who should not be driving , not a almost perfect rating after 3000 trips .


Unfortunately, a 4 star means you shouldn't be driving as well. I have complained about this system in the past. If Uber requires a 4.6 to stay active (4.85 for black/SUV), then anything less than 5 means the driver should not be allowed to drive. A passenger has 5 choices when rating a driver and 4 of them are bad. I have had corporate people that were aghast after I explained the system to them. When they give ratings to employees, the bell curve is over a 3 rating which means the employee has met all of the goals set out for him or her.

If the manager has 100 employees, he is only allowed to give out 3 or 4 5 star ratings which means the employee far exceeded the goals. These people then rate the drivers the same way not knowing that a 5 is for meeting the goal of getting the passenger from point a to point b. I have had passengers say they have never given a 5 star rating because of this mentality.

When I explained this to Uber, they promised that they were going to implement new training for passengers on the rating system. That was three years ago. Bottom line is that the rating system sucks in its present form.

I also drive for an app based limo service and their rating system is a simple thumbs up or thumbs down. Much easier for comprehension.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


What a piece of SH*T! ALWAYS trust your instincts!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I don’t get 1,2,3 or4 star ratings, maybe that’s because I tell the pax’s when they get in the car that this is my part time job. My full time job is in a mortuary. I even went so far as to tell stoners that I know how to get rid of bodies without a trace lol, you should see the expression on some of the faces.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I don't get 1,2,3 or4 star ratings, maybe that's because I tell the pax's when they get in the car that this is my part time job. My full time job is in a mortuary. I even went so far as to tell stoners that I know how to get rid of bodies without a trace lol, you should see the expression on some of the faces.


Yeah, I am sure you say this to your pax. GTFO and quit peacocking.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> Yeah, I am sure you say this to your pax. GTFO and quit peacocking.


Awwwww, Uber schill, is that the best you can come up with for a response.

Too many schiils on this site, or is it what I suspect an Uber sponsored site.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Awwwww, Uber schill, is that the best you can come up with for a response.
> 
> Too many schiils on this site, or is it what I suspect an Uber sponsored site.


Hahahahahahaha...love it


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say.


WRONG. You need one, preferable two interior facing dash cameras. Post warning stickers on all interior windows that you are recording. Problem solved. Passengers will walk all over you until they see their picture glowing on you interior facing dashcams LCD.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Easy answer Dash cam. Not for the interior per say. Those are a good idea but do come with issues. But, the road facing dash cam will prevent false allegations concerning you're driving. Be conspicuous about it and insure riders are aware of it. It dosnt really need to be on just as long as the pax thinks it is on. That solves that problem and riders like that can still lie about something else but the more defenses you have and show the less likely you will have to use them.


How so? I have told Uber support In have dash cam recordings and they never have any interest in seeing it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


Never ever talk to riders with confronted reply like you did. We should pretend like we are going to help his trouble but steering wheel is in our hands, we can drive avoiding tickets.
I would say him that I will try my best sir, but as you know, when the police had stopped me for speeding, you would lose more time in that stop. So we should avoid speeding. Don't worry, Navigation says we could make it. Let's try not to loose any more second not to miss your flight. I am sure, he would tip.
You gave him 1 Stars, then he gave you 1 star back and reported to Uber with false claim.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> ...they get a note to fix their attitude...


Do they? Have you seen such a note?
I've often wondered if they did anything with the feedback buttons when we rate a passenger.
As far as I can tell, they don't.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Never ever talk to riders with confronted reply like you did. We should pretend like we are going to help his trouble but steering wheel is in our hands, we can drive avoiding tickets.
> I would say him that I will try my best sir, but as you know, when the police had stopped me for speeding, you would lose more time in that stop. So we should avoid speeding. Don't worry, Navigation says we could make it. Let's try not to loose any more second not to miss your flight. I am sure, he would tip.
> You gave him 1 Stars, then he gave you 1 star back and reported to Uber with false claim.


I wouldn't change a thing I did other than not cancelling his sorry and entitled azz.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

if if you get a bad feeling or things just don't seem right and you haven't started the ride yet just cancel. As far as people asking me to drive faster, I always just say I'll do what I can. I also let them know that if I get a moving violation I get deactivated so they understand that they're asking me to risk my job. Of course I would love to say to them that a lack of planning on their part does not constitute an emergency on my part but of course you can't say that. And anybody who does Rideshare without cameras that record both outside and inside the vehicle are asking for trouble.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

"I should have listened to you guys." 

Well, at least you got some money for doing the ride. Let's face it. Not all rides are going to be great one's.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

June132017 said:


> "I should have listened to you guys."
> 
> Well, at least you got some money for doing the ride. Let's face it. Not all rides are going to be great one's.


I think the key point is that some drivers care a lot more about their rating than others. If protecting your rating is important you're willing to cancel more often when your Sixth Sense picks up something strange.

Personally I found that just taking everything that comes your way it's not the way to make the most money. In my area there certain places where you want to avoid and certain places where you want to be. There's certain rides you want to cancel and search the rides you want to take.

The idea that a canceled ride means less money for you isn't always right. Sometimes taking every ride that comes your way means less money for you.

And problematic rides can be more problematic than just a lowered rating. When you consider the false accusations they can make it really is best to cancel problematic rides if you haven't started them yet.

I do a good job and I know it. I get lots and lots of five star ratings so the occasional jerk that down rates me really doesn't have a big effect on my rating no matter how much they think they're hurting me. My rating usually only fluctuates .01 one way or the other. The Jerk Riders don't seem to understand that they're one bad rating in a sea of five-star ratings is still a really great rating.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I got something like that once. Rainy day, get a ping Uber says is 10 mins away, reluctantly take it, even though it’s borderline too far. Within seconds a text comes through the app: hurry, I need to be there in 10 minutes. Instant cancel.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

And my favorite for these kinds of rides are not just the people that don't budget their time well and end up running late but then they book a pool ride.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> And my favorite for these kinds of rides are not just the people that don't budget their time well and end up running late but then they book a pool ride.


I hate doing pool rides. I don't mind it when it's like easy to pick up the people, but it's never the case usually. I guess i'm okay with 2 pickups then the ride ends. Picking up 3, or 4 people is just annoying though. Especially when 2 are in the car then the 3rd gets in.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I hate doing pool rides. I don't mind it when it's like easy to pick up the people, but it's never the case usually. I guess i'm okay with 2 pickups then the ride ends. Picking up 3, or 4 people is just annoying though. Especially when 2 are in the car then the 3rd gets in.


Part of the trick to good pool rides is where and when to work them. You can make some really good money on a long trip.

What really stinks are these Express pool rides where you're supposed to stop right on the corner. It tries to have you do that in very urban areas where there's no place to stop. It's a really stupid idea and they need to tweak the algorithm so that way it gives us a parking lot or someplace to pick up the passenger and not stopping in the middle of an intersection.

I thought about getting a small cell phone jammer so that way when I don't want to pick up any more people on the current pool ride I could just turn the cell phone jammer on. It would also come in handy for the people who won't get off their phones and talk the whole ride.

Another idea I had is for a smoke bomb under the hood that I can set off with a switch. That would be great for when I pull up to a ride where I don't like the destination. I could just set off the smoke bomb and say oh my goodness I'm sorry I can't take you.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think the key point is that some drivers care a lot more about their rating than others. If protecting your rating is important you're willing to cancel more often when your Sixth Sense picks up something strange.
> 
> Personally I found that just taking everything that comes your way it's not the way to make the most money. In my area there certain places where you want to avoid and certain places where you want to be. There's certain rides you want to cancel and search the rides you want to take.
> 
> ...


Very well put.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Authority said:


> How so? I have told Uber support In have dash cam recordings and they never have any interest in seeing it.


You need to make the dash cam conspicuous to all pax and stop them before they file a false claim.


----------



## ProfessorNC (Dec 28, 2018)

So I get a request at 10AM in downtown, nice dressed man in his 60s in a hurry to get to the stadium a few blocks away. Lots of construction traffic, guy is a little impatient but a nice guy. I make a couple of zippy moves, push a red light and get an open lane and we move quickly. I'm a knowledgeable sports guy (played D1 basketball) so we are chatting sports. Tells me his sport and his team (not my favorite) but I'm positive. Get him to the stadium. As he gets out of the car, he tells me his name...I immediately say to him..."hey, you are the new owner of this team!" He says yes and walks away. He is worth $12B (yes with a B).....he does not tip me. My rating is 4.97 after 9K rides. The best part of this story...I tell this story to many of my riders who are fans of this team and they can't believe it....then they give me a good tip. My tips have gone up 60% since this guy stiffed me. He was my best ride ever!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Don't take abuse from anyone. No matter who you are.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> i always drive exactly the same: like a bat out of hell. never got any complaints on driving... hell, i ran red lights all the time and just tell the rider i'm going to do it when i do. i think its all about how you deliver the message.


Awaits thread titled....Deactivated For No Reason


----------



## jemini48 (Mar 18, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> Got my first ping at 5:30. Guy immediately calls me and ask me how far away I am. I tell him 4 minutes and show up in 3. he opens the trunk to my car as I'm getting out to help him and his lady with their luggage and he throws the luggage in and hits one of the back windows. He tells me he's in a hurry and I need to get them the airport as fast as I can. I say I'm going to drive legally and that's what you can expect from me. An emergency on your part does not constitute me breaking the law on my part. I 1 start him at the end of the ride. The funny thing is, something in me told me to cancel right after he called. I should have listened to you guys and to my intuition, but I took the ride anyway and deeply regret it.
> 
> He 1 starred me and sent Rider feedback saying I was running yellow lights and accelerating too hard as well as braking too hard. What an ass. I love this job.


yup, if they get pushy, belligerent, before starting ride, just tell them you're not taking them and to request another Uber. Once you start the ride, thats it, they'll rate you a 1 if your lucky and Uber wont do anything except ask you if you want to ban them from your list of pax you will accept. Drunks usually do this, but never rush to the airport, its their fault for being late, and they wont pay your ticket or go to class for 8 hrs to get it off your driving record.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

So in the spirit of this thread, what a great start to Memorial day weekend. My first request Sunday at lunch time sends me a message after 1 minute that says "where the f*** are you???". Yep, hard cancel. LOL I didn't know they could even put a cuss word through the text portion of the app. I just said I'm on my way... Nope, cancel. Then I had to right after that that were two minutes into the being charged for wait time. Yep, cancel. Oh I love holiday weekends. Good times.


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

This is why I blocked Lyft’s number. Never got a decent call from a Lyft pax, just complete goobers wanting to know where I am. As for the rest, unless it’s a gate code or specific mall entrance, something I can actually USE, they get hung up on and canceled.


----------



## Angus MacAngus (Jun 7, 2019)

Arrived at pax pin and waited almost 4 minutes before he exited the building. As soon as he gets in the car he tells me, hurry, hurry! I'm on a schedule, get moving now! I give him a big broad grin and tell him I'll do the best I can. Drive the speed limit throughout the trip. At the end I give him another big broad grin and tell him thank you and all the best to you! Then I one star him and report to Lyft that pax was asking me to break the law. Never got a retaliatory rating!


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

got a ping 10 min away, then I get a text from PAX that they are trying to make a train and that I must hurry. I pull over and find the cancel button and poof like magic - they miss their train ride for being a paxhole. If there is a problem before the ride starts, you have to know the ride will not be a good one.


----------

